# Bodacious is a Nominee For The 2012 Hero Dog Awards Please Vote Daily 4-1 to 6-1



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Bodacious is a Nominee For The 2012 Hero Dog Awards Please Vote Daily Until June 30*

Hi there. Bodacious, one of my certified APBT therapy dogs, is in the running for the 2012 Hero Dog Award.

I hope you will help vote and share far and wide. Voting starts on April and goes until June 30st. You can vote 1x each day.

Here is the link to her biography, picture and the voting. She is in the Therapy Dog category. 
Hero Dog Awards :: Contestants

THANK you in advance for the support! Bodacious sends big pit bull smiles and kisses!









We are honored to be in the company of so many great dogs! Every Dog is a Hero! If anyone is interested in doing therapy work or has questions about Bodacious please ask.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted.

:]
Hope you win!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted! Great picture


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Voted!!! Ill try to again tomorrow


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I voted Therese!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted. He's a handsome looking hero.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Remember you can vote everyday to help!  She has been a therapy dog pretty much her whole life... born into the family volunteer business. LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I voted the other day!!! You know how much I love that girl!!!! Beauty & Brains!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

THANKS so much everyone!
Remember everyone you can continue to support her by voting everyday if you'd like up until June 30th.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

voted again


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You're the best-est-est-est!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Voted!

She is such a cutie...and reading her bio, it looks like she has done some wonderful things in her career.

Good Luck Bodacious!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Voted again


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

THANKs everyone... She's currently in the top 5 in her category! Pleae keep voting!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the continued support! She is currently in 5th place. Please share her link. :woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! Thats a great title to have! Hooch was a therapy dog; its awesome way to show off how HF (human friendly) these bulldogs are. Keep setting the pace


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

THANKS! I have certified and worked 5 of mine. It is wonderful community service and good for the breed.


----------



## Pit Bulletin Legal News (Jun 3, 2012)

Handsome boy!!!!!!! LOVE the Patch O'Pits and the amazing work the team does!


----------

